# China heavy weight bands in loudness factor doomsludge band instrumental????



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I want to her kilometric long chinese doom bands that are guitar noisy in the red all instrumental, uncompromisingly brutal and shredding guitar laden bass heavy '' stoner'' band

THink black sabbath meet godflesh does china has sutch a thing , i guess they are the biggest country so they most have the loudest band but we occidental dont know because the name is in chinese and are mandarin or cantonese not that fluent, that a shame...

But im asking cool chinese people to find exactly what im looking for chinese doom\ sludge band ultra heavy slow pace, think Gore from netherland Wrede the cruel piece perriod too...

Thank you very mutch folk friends and followers


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Good luck with that quest. Don't discount North Korea.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

lol, I don't even know why you want doom music from China, and frankly I don't know anything like that. The closest thing I can think of it's not doom, but maybe you will appreciate it. It's an album (actually it's an album with a single track) of the guitarist Li Jianhong


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Dear Norman Bates this is exactly wht i was looking for*

chapeau monsieur, vous etes un grand homme= translation hats up mister your a great man, whit eclectic taste, good taste, knowledge, you impress me as a fantastic specimen, this is not me but behavioral talking cheers and take care, you worthy of my respect and im honor to have you has a friend on TC.
:tiphat:


----------

